# Westworld (HBO). Di JJ Abrams e J.Nolan.



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Westworld è la nuova serie di HBO in arrivo il 2 ottobre, prodotta da JJ Abrams e scritta da J.Nolan, ispirata all'ononimo film di Michael Crichton del 1973. 

La serie narra le vicende che avvengono a Westworld, luogo in cui è possibile vivere un'immersiva simulazione del vecchio west. Per rendere l'esperienza più reale possibile, i visitatori interagiscono con quelli che vengono chiamati "host". Ma questi "host" non sono umani, ma credono di esserlo.
Tutto procede bene, fino a quando qualcuno di loro non comincerà a mettere in dubbio la natura della propria realtà.

In Italia la serie arriverà su Sky Atlantic, in contemporanea con gli Stati Uniti, disponibile anche in lingua originale sottotitolata.

Promo e trailer nei prossimi post.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2016)

ma fare una serie western normale era troppo complicato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2016)

Le anteprime e le prime autorevoli recensioni lo descrivono come una delle cose più belle mai andate in TV, vedremo se è vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le anteprime e le prime autorevoli recensioni lo descrivono come una delle cose più belle mai andate in TV, vedremo se è vero.



Non ci farei molto caso...JJ Abramas gode di credito illimitato con la critica quindi prima aspetterei di vederlo..


----------



## Coripra (3 Ottobre 2016)

Titolo originale del film "Il mondo dei robot" con Yul Brinner...
quanto mi era piaciuto da ragazzo... 
da patito di sf, ben venga questa serie... sperando che mantenga le promesse.
Domanda: ma la prima puntata di stasera è in english e lunedì prossimo parte quella doppiata (al solito)?


----------



## Kaw (3 Ottobre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> ma fare una serie western normale era troppo complicato?


A parte che è basato su un'opera preesistente, comunque è una serie di fantascienza, con un'ambientazione western, ma l'aspetto predominante sarà quello dell'intelligenza artificiale.


Coripra ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma la prima puntata di stasera è in english e lunedì prossimo parte quella doppiata (al solito)?


Si.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le anteprime e le prime autorevoli recensioni lo descrivono come una delle cose più belle mai andate in TV, vedremo se è vero.



quoto, ho letto che ne vorrebbero fare una serie da (almeno) 5 stagioni. 
la trama in sé non mi fa impazzire, ma il cast è di tutto rispetto, gli darò un'occhiata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Ottobre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Titolo originale del film *"Il mondo dei robot" con Yul Brinner.*..
> quanto mi era piaciuto da ragazzo...
> da patito di sf, ben venga questa serie... sperando che mantenga le promesse.
> Domanda: ma la prima puntata di stasera è in english e lunedì prossimo parte quella doppiata (al solito)?



Capolavoro, classico della FS,

non credo che possa raggiungere quel livello, ma la serie pare interessante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Ottobre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> ma fare una serie western normale era troppo complicato?



Se si rifà alla serie originale ha poco da fare coi western, probabilmente più avanti compariranno anche altri mondi tematici,
nel primo film c'era anche il medioevo dei cavalieri...

Si tratta di pura fs ma con un tema poco esplorato e pertanto può risultare intrigante,
anche perchè ormai non troppo distante dalla realtà


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Il primo episodio mi ha tolto il fiato. Vediamo come la sviluppano !


----------



## Kaw (3 Ottobre 2016)

Guardate questo pilot, vi conviene 

Si nota prima di tutto l'incredibile sforzo produttivo, e l'enorme budget, oltre che un'ottima recitazione da parte dei protagonisti.
Ho idea che abbiamo appena cominciato a grattarne la superficie.

E' tutto incentrato sulle creature ospitanti, sul "risveglio" della coscienza artificiale, la domanda che ci si pone è quale diritto ti dà, in quanto creatore, di abusare delle tue creature, di sfruttarle come giocattoli. 
C'è davvero tantissimo messo sul piatto da questo pilot 

Promo prossimi episodi:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Il film del '73 è un cult. Avete presente la puntata dei Simpson di Grattachecca&FichettoLandia? E' una sua parodia.
Di fatto è una sorta di Jurassic Park, girato 20 anni prima, con i robot al posto dei dinosauri.


----------



## Coripra (4 Ottobre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il film del '73 è un cult. Avete presente la puntata dei Simpson di Grattachecca&FichettoLandia? E' una sua parodia.
> Di fatto è una sorta di Jurassic Park, girato 20 anni prima, con i robot al posto dei dinosauri.



this


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2016)

Il pilot è una figata atomica.


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2016)

Ottimo il primo episodio


----------



## Nicco (7 Ottobre 2016)

Super promettente!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2016)

E' uscito il secondo episodio, in anticipo per il dibattito elettorale di domenica.


----------



## Nicco (8 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo episodio discreto, si delinea da subito l'andazzo che preannuncia una incredibile bagarre.

Mi piace molto, lo straconsiglio per adesso, era da tempo che aspettavo una serie da seguire con passione.


----------



## de sica (8 Ottobre 2016)

Non ho mai visto il film del '73 però l'idea di vedere e assaporare più mondi mi aveva entusiasmato. Ma da quello che ho capito sarà solo incentrata sul mondo western, e questo è un peccato in mio parere. Comunque ho visto il primo episodio e devo dire che le premesse sono buone. Vediamo come si sviluppa, anche se su alcuni passaggi sono rimasto un po' confuso.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ad esempio, il tizio vestito di nero, che all'inizio penso abbia abusato di Dolores, è un essere umano giusto? Tra l'altro non poteva essere ferito dai colpi di pistola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non ho mai visto il film del '73 però l'idea di vedere e assaporare più mondi mi aveva entusiasmato. Ma da quello che ho capito sarà solo incentrata sul mondo western, e questo è un peccato in mio parere.



Nolan ha fatto capire che ogni stagione (ne hanno 5 in programma, poi dipenderà dal successo e gli ascolti) potrebbe essere una nuova ambientazione. Per ora non è ufficiale, ma ha strizzato l'occhio all'eventualità


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Viste le prime due puntate,
forse narrazione un pò lenta, ma appare il tutto decisamente interessante,
l'impressione è che più che al primo film " il mondo dei robot" la saga si ispiri al suo seguito:
"Futureworld - 2000 anni nel futuro" del 1976


----------



## cris (18 Ottobre 2016)

ho visto i primi due, interessante


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2016)

Visto sia il terzo che il quarto. La cosa è interessante però ci sono alcuni passaggi che non mi sono chiari


----------



## Kaw (26 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Visto sia il terzo che il quarto. La cosa è interessante però ci sono alcuni passaggi che non mi sono chiari


Tipo?


----------



## Morghot (31 Ottobre 2016)

Seguo con interesse mi devo ancora vedere la quinta, per ora mi sta intrippando parecchio nonostante l'abbia trovata un pizzico lenta in certi frangenti ma chissene.

Molte cose sono ancora poco chiare anche se pian piano stanno spiegando, hype per quando succederà il casotto perchè deve succedere


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



che i robot si ribellano e fanno strage.... poi magari in realtà son tutti robot anche chi lavora lì tranne il capoccia e il fu arnold, i progenitori del parco asd.

Comunque sì l'uomo in nero per ora appare chiaramente come umano ma anche qui io non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, sento che ci saranno molti colpi di scena, poi magari sbaglio.


----------



## de sica (2 Novembre 2016)

Vista la quinta puntata! Ribadisco alcune incomprensioni su certi passaggi ma tant è.. vediamo come prosegue


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vista la quinta puntata! Ribadisco alcune incomprensioni su certi passaggi ma tant è.. vediamo come prosegue



Visto anche io la 5° in inglese, cosa non ti è chiaro?, 
magari posso spiegare...
anche se in alcuni frangenti è un po onirico, molti sono flashback delle memorie dei sintezoidi, sopratutto Dolores

COmunque è sempre più chiaro che come avevo immaginato la saga si rifà più a "Futureworld - 2000 anni nel futuro" del 1976, il secondo film,

Sicuramente (è già stato accennato nei telefilm) i sintezoidi sono stati costruiti per sostituire alcuni uomini reali importanti, il parco giochi è solo una copertura per testarli e in qualche maniera finanziarsi,

ma a quanto pare iniziano a essere troppo evoluti e ad acquisire una propria autocoscienza,
cosa sorprendente, visto che nel real manca a parecchi umani


----------



## de sica (2 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Visto anche io la 5° in inglese, cosa non ti è chiaro?,
> magari posso spiegare...
> anche se in alcuni frangenti è un po onirico, molti sono flashback delle memorie dei sintezoidi, sopratutto Dolores





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Allora, innanzitutto non capisco perché quel signore anziano vestito di nero vuole arrivare fino in fondo, ovvero fino alla fine del cosiddetto "labirinto". Inoltre non hanno spiegato perché da 30 anni continua a far parte e a " giocare" nel parco.
I "robot" possono uccidere le persone con la forza fisica? Come stava accadendo tra l'altro a quel depravato di Logan, quando hanno assaltato quel carro con la nitro.
Perché il parco permette sempre a quel vecchio di fare tutti quei casini? Ok che paga però praticamente sta uccidendo tutti e interferendo con le varie trame. Tra umani ci si può uccidere nel parco? Anche questa è una bella domanda.. se le pistole non funzionano contro esseri umani allora potrebbero venire usati i coltelli,ect in quel caso potrebbero essere letali! Quindi perché dotarli di coltelli..
Infine, arnold era la persona che ha creato il parco insieme a Hannibal (  ) giusto?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'uomo in nero si è capito che nel real è un ricchissimo filantropo, i suoi scopi non paiono del tutto chiari, potrebbe essere un personaggio meno negativo di quanto appaia, sicuramente è alla ricerca di risposte, non si è ancora capito per quale scopo?
magari vuole vendicare la morte di Arnold

Arnold era il socio originale di Hannibal, la vera mente dietro al parco, i robot li ha concepiti lui,poi pare che si sia suicidato o forse è stato ucciso perchè non condivideva più gli scopi di Hannibal...

Hai, forse giustamente, un cattivo giudizio dell'uomo in nero e di Logan, ma credo che non tieni presente degli scopi apparenti del parco, e che comunque pagano un botto di soldi che gli permette di fare ciò che vogliono
è un luogo di puro divertimento in cui uno può lecitamente sfogare tutti i suoi istinti, magari anche esagerando, l'ospite sa di avere a che fare con dei giocattoli creati per il suo divertimento, tutto e lecito, ti faccio un esempio, non ti è mai capitato in un videogames di sparare per puro divertimento o in GTA di investire un passante tanto per? in effetti è la stessa cosa.
Cose che non faresti mai nel real non vedo perchè non dovresti farle in un gioco per puro divertimento...

Tutto nel parco è programmato per non causare danni ai visitatori umani, dai sintezoidi, agli animali robot, alle varie armi che evidentemente hanno dei sofisticati sensori, magari registrano il calore umano, il film è ambientato in un futuro tecnologicamente più avanzato del nostro.

Il parco si divide anche in vari settori, alcuni più soft, dove girano famiglie con bambini, altri con "avventure" più realistiche,
o sessualmente più spinte, nei settori più avanzati è anche previsto un maggior grado di violenza e rischio anche verso i visitatori, pur ovviamente non arrivando a uccidere.

Questo almeno finchè i sintezoidi non arriveranno a ribellarsi, allora probabilmente uccideranno secondo loro coscienza... 

Gli umani ovviamente non possono uccidersi fra loro, il realtà nemmeno interagiscono fra loro, lo scopo del gioco è "divertirsi" coi robot, quando sono a gruppetti o in famiglia stanno dalla stessa parte, non si scontrano fra loro.


----------



## Morghot (3 Novembre 2016)

Sta quinta puntata penso che metta fine alle teorie di chi sosteneva che i fatti fossero ambientati in diversi momenti temporali, specialmente chi diceva che l'uomo in nero fosse in realtà il biondo buono della coppia (non so i nomi non li ricordo mai) molti anni dopo, ma onestamente questa era una teoria un po' tirata per i capelli anche prima.

Il fatto che el lazo muoia e subito dopo appaia nella "storyline" dei due soci in affari come appare a voi? Per me non c'è niente di strano semplicemente è crepato e subito è stato riparato e reintrodotto nel mondo; leggo che certi prendono sto fatto come ulteriore prova che non tutte le storie viaggino sullo stesso piano temporale ma boh, non mi sembra questo il caso.

Anchio comunque ho diversi dubbi su come possano gli uomini non rischiare niente, ok le pistole non ti uccidono, ok ti possono menare ma fino ad un certo limite, però ci son tante altre situazioni dove ti viene il dubbio per esempio esplosioni o cose simili, oppure cosa non permette ad una persona vera di aggredire un altra persona vera? Come si riconoscono tra loro le persone vere magari in una ressa? Per carità son solo pippe mentali e come dice tifoso evorutto son in un futuro talmente avanzato che di soluzioni ne possono trovare/inventare quante ne vogliono asd.

ps: tifoso evorutto non ho letto quando parli dei film per evitare possibili spoiler, magari non ne hai messi e hai detto cose interessanti però non voglio rischiare <.<


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Novembre 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Sta quinta puntata penso che metta fine alle teorie di chi sosteneva che i fatti fossero ambientati in diversi momenti temporali, specialmente chi diceva che l'uomo in nero fosse in realtà il biondo buono della coppia (non so i nomi non li ricordo mai) molti anni dopo, ma onestamente questa era una teoria un po' tirata per i capelli anche prima.
> 
> Il fatto che el lazo muoia e subito dopo appaia nella "storyline" dei due soci in affari come appare a voi? Per me non c'è niente di strano semplicemente è crepato e subito è stato riparato e reintrodotto nel mondo; leggo che certi prendono sto fatto come ulteriore prova che non tutte le storie viaggino sullo stesso piano temporale ma boh, non mi sembra questo il caso.
> 
> ...



I diversi momenti temporali di cui parlano alcuni secondo me non sono altro che confusione con i flashback di memoria dei robot

In effetti potrebbe esserci qualche piccolo spoiler, ma sono solo mie ipotesi, anche se le trovo piuttosto fondate in alcuni dialoghi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2016)

L'episodio 7...


----------



## de sica (14 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'episodio 7...



Eh già, l'episodio 7 ha sorpreso molto anche me


----------



## Kaw (15 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'episodio 7...


La rivelazione che c'è stata era una delle teorie che circolavano tra i vari forum, forse scontata, per questo io pensavo che fosse uno specchietto per le allodole, e che fosse qualcun altro a rivelarsi per un host...
Comunque ciò che sembra delinearsi è uno scontro tra Ford e l'amministrazione, tutta la faccenda del "parco giochi" è solo la punta dell'iceberg, chi ha visto FutureWorld può immaginare


----------



## Nicco (15 Novembre 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Però ragazzi, la storia di maeve non ha senso, a meno che i chirurghi doddi non sia essi stessi dei bot.
il telefilm ha un livello alto ma qualche pecca ce l'ha...


----------



## Morghot (16 Novembre 2016)

Me lo aspettavo da quando han cominciato a menarla con la storia del figlio morto da piccolo ecc ecc, però è stato comunque un momento  .

Concordo con te Nicco, trovo anchio sia molto poco sensato quella che sta succedendo con maeve e infatti è l'unica cosa che mi fa storcere il naso, o come dici te son tutti bot ed è una cosa quindi programmata da qualcuno o è davvero tirata per i capelli come situazione.

Ad ogni modo rivoglio l'uomo in nero; chissà come si collegheranno tutte le storie fra di loro.


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2016)

Boh.. più va avanti e più non capisco certe dinamiche.. episodio 9, mi aspettavo più carne sul fuoco.. vedremo all'ultimo che succede


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Boh.. più va avanti e più non capisco certe dinamiche.. episodio 9, mi aspettavo più carne sul fuoco.. vedremo all'ultimo che succede


Oddio, l'episodio 9 ha dato per ora la più grande rivelazione della serie: 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bernard=copia di Arnold, ucciso da Dolores molti anni prima, quando il parco non era ancora aperto e Arnold sperimentava sugli host la teoria della mente bicamerale per avviare una loro propria coscienza, che li ha fatti impazzire (li abbiamo visti in chiesa che sembravano come dei pazzi da manicomio).
Inoltre Dolores sembra ricordare eventi di un tempo passato, a sostegno della teoria secondo la quale finora abbiamo visto eventi di tempi diversi, la foto che Logan mostra a William (la foto della moglie di William) è la stessa ritrovata dal padre di Dolores nel pilot, quindi alcune cose viste sono di un tempo passato, come William e Logan appunto, altre nel presente.


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Oddio, l'episodio 9 ha dato per ora la più grande rivelazione della serie:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Può essere l'uomo in nero William stesso? Se non mi sbaglio, quella foto, il padre fittizio di Dolores, la trova dopo la "visita" dell'uomo in nero, impazzendo.


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Può essere l'uomo in nero William stesso? Se non mi sbaglio, quella foto, il padre fittizio di Dolores, la trova dopo la "visita" dell'uomo in nero, impazzendo.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Assolutamente si, non volevo dirlo per non andare oltre, ma è una teoria che è uscita già da molti episodi, e sembra che ci abbiano azzeccato. MIB è William, 30 anni dopo. La foto ha fatto impazzire Peter Abernathy, che ha poi detto a Dolores "These violent delights.." che sembra essere un codice per risvegliarli, e Dolores lo dice poi a Maeve che cominciò anche lei a ricordare di quando aveva una figlia. 
Tra l'altro sembra che sia nel consigio di amministrazione di Westworld, ecco come sa alcune cose sugli host.
Immagino che nel pilot non l'abbia stuprata, ma fatto qualcos'altro.



Settimana prossima finale di stagione (la serie è stata rinnovata), che durerà 90 minuti.
Ecco il promo:


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tra l'altro nell'episodio 9, si assiste a una scena chiave per la delineazione di alcuni personaggi. Notare william che, per la prima volta, si macchia dell'uccisione di più uomini in modo brutale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Oddio, l'episodio 9 ha dato per ora la più grande rivelazione della serie:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Su Dolores



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



non solo con i ricordi, ormai mi sembra chiaro che ripercorre anche fisicamente tre loop diversi in tre epoche diverse, nel senso che anche nel presente si è fatta tutto il viaggio da sola... dalla fattoria del padre alla città originale, che a quanto pare fa parte della nuova storyline di Ford e l'ha fatta ricostruire. Il perchè lo scopriremo la settimana prossima.
Questo spiega anche perchè a volte William e gli altri personaggi attorno a lei "scomparivano", e Dolores si ritrovava da sola.. come nel treno di Pariah, o qui quando scompare la ferita. Dolores stava viaggiando da sola , percorrendo la stessa strada fatta 30 anni prima con William. Tutti i loop convergono nella chiesa, in tutte le epoche. E infatti ora, nel presente, incontra William vecchio proprio nella chiesa.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Novembre 2016)

Qualcuno ha detto promo di GoT7?


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2016)

Maronna che casino tante troppe cose sul fuoco e coi flashback vari ci si perde veramente via, però mi sta piacendo sempre di più.
E menomale che avevo espresso con assoluta certezza al terzo o quarto episodio l'impossibilità della teoria


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



william=uomo in nero


.... anche se ormai non ho più nessuna certezza direi che questo fatto al 99% è assodato.

Ho paura di un infame cliffhanger e la seconda stagione uscirà nel 2018...


----------



## de sica (5 Dicembre 2016)

Vista l'ultima puntata... cerco di metabolizzare bene tutto, e poi farò la mia analisi. Finale comunque da decifrare bene

Inoltre penso sia chiaro che con una determinata scena, verso la fine, esistano altri mondi, oltre a quello Far West


----------



## Kaw (5 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vista l'ultima puntata... cerco di metabolizzare bene tutto, e poi farò la mia analisi. Finale comunque da decifrare bene
> 
> Inoltre penso sia chiaro che con una determinata scena, verso la fine, esistano altri mondi, oltre a quello Far West


Per chi ha visto il film o conosce la storia, sa che oltre al Far West esistono


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il Medioevo, e l'Antica Roma. Qui nella serie invece hanno cambiato le cose visto che vediamo quello che sembra essere il Giappone feudale. Non è chiaro se ci sia davvero l'intenzione di esplorare altri mondi o è stato solo un easter egg, tra l'altro modificato.



Riguardo al finale,


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



direi che si è arrivati alla ribellione, ma ciò che sorprende è che sia stato tutto un piano di Ford che ha continuato il lavoro di Arnold per liberare la coscienza negli host, anche se è solo Dolores quella che arriva all'autocoscienza arrivando al centro del Labirinto, il gioco ideato da Arnold per raggiungere l'Io dei robot.

Maeve che credevamo autocosciente, alla fine ha solo seguito gli ordini, immagino di Ford, e solo alla fine forse mostra un segno di autocoscienza quando decide di tornare indietro per cercare _sua figlia_, e in tutto questo la sua storyline è un pò più credibile.

Le teorie dei fans più sfegatati alla fine erano corrette: MIB=William e soprattutto Dolores=Wyatt



Grande prima stagione comunque.


----------



## Nicco (5 Dicembre 2016)

A me nel complesso è piaciuto, si è lasciato guardare.


----------



## Morghot (6 Dicembre 2016)

Finale da  come giusto che sia per una serie del genere: ford eroe che apre la mattanza e stupendo il sorriso incredulo di william nel finale .


----------



## de sica (6 Dicembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Per chi ha visto il film o conosce la storia, sa che oltre al Far West esistono
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Non credo si tratti di Easter Egg, perché se hai fatto caso, nella scena in cui vengono mostrati i samurai, si vede un icona del parco con scritto SW (samurai world? ) differente dal logo WW. Inoltre, quando Félix da il biglietto a Maeve per trovare la figlia, puoi leggere "Parco numero 1", a testimonianza che esistono altri mondi probabilmente


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2016)

Cominciato ieri con la mia ragazza che è straniera, e quindi primo episodio visto in inglese senza sottotitoli (non disponibili su SkyGo). Molto bello tutto, dai temi alla fotografia, recitazione fantastica, però devo riguardarmelo sottotitolato perché alcuni dettagli mi sono sfuggiti


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cominciato ieri con la mia ragazza che è straniera, e quindi primo episodio visto in inglese senza sottotitoli (non disponibili su SkyGo). Molto bello tutto, dai temi alla fotografia, recitazione fantastica, però devo riguardarmelo sottotitolato perché alcuni dettagli mi sono sfuggiti



già alcuni passaggi sono difficili da capire in italiano (pure doppiato ) immagino il casino nel vederlo in lingua originale e senza sottotitoli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2016)

Sono alla puntata 7 ... molto molto carino


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Dicembre 2016)

serie tv di livello eccelso....siamo tra i top di sempre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

Bella eh, ma gli elogi per me sono eccessivi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2017)

Ho visto le prime tre.. troppo lento onestamente, mi viene sonno.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2020)

Ri-uppo il topic.

Devo dire, dopo un inizio lento, c'è tantissima azione. Ho finito le prime due stagioni.. però è davvero complicato ed ho anche perso il filo delle linee temporali.


----------



## GP7 (17 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ri-uppo il topic.
> 
> Devo dire, dopo un inizio lento, c'è tantissima azione. Ho finito le prime due stagioni.. però è davvero complicato ed ho anche perso il filo delle linee temporali.



Io a suo tempo vidi la prima stagione. Per me è spettacolare. Se non fosse altro per lo sforzo mentale che ti costringe a fare per provare a capire qualcosa. Geniale.

Purtroppo da quando mi sono trasferito e non vivo piu con i miei niente Sky. Cosi la seconda serie, e credo pure la terza che va ad iniziare, restano su mysky in attesa di essere viste.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2020)

Visto le prime due della terza.. 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Deludente un po la prima, mi è parso copiata da un episodio di black mirror. La seconda invece tanta roba, forse perchè c'è quel ritorno al "parco" che ti fa tornare alle prime due stagioni. La parte sui nazisti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Visto le prime due della terza..
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



spoiler 3x02


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Molto interessante il personaggio di Vincent Cassel.
Credo proprio che come ruolo sarà l'"Anthony Hopkins" di questa stagione.


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> spoiler 3x02
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Prima stagione stupenda. La seconda mi ha deluso. Le prime puntate della terza mi stanno invece piacendo molto. Non credo si potrà mai arrivare ai livelli della prima (a mio parere la miglior stagione di ogni serie di sempre) ma spero si arrivi ad un buon livello.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> spoiler 3x02
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono d'accordo, però nell'ultima battuta di Cassel "Vediamo se alla prossima" riferito a Maeve (Segno dunque che ci sono state diverse discussioni e lei ha sempre provato ad ucciderlo, e dunque ci saranno altre simolazione) ma spero che non si riveli un copia incolla della prima stagione.. con Bernard/Dolores a rivivere e rivivere le discussioni con Hopkins. Interessante anche il personaggio di Aaron Paul
vediamo come si comporterà lontano dai panni del "cuoco" di Breaking Bad


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2020)

Deludente il terzo episodio.. una palla. Purtroppo è cambiato completamente lo scenario a differenza della prima stagione..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2020)

E' senza dubbio diventata una nuova serie Tv. Come un reset.
Black mirror + Blade Runner.

Io ero affascinato tantissimo dal concept del parco, ora è tutta una cosa diversa anche se restano la critica sociale e i temi filosofici/umanistici delle altre stagioni.

Continua ad intrigarmi perché amo lo stile dei Nolan, il fatto che un twist da un momento all'altro potrebbe ribaltare tutto. 
Però il Westworld del parco era tutta altra cosa e lo preferivo anch'io, non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' senza dubbio diventata una nuova serie Tv. Come un reset.
> Black mirror + Blade Runner.
> 
> Io ero affascinato tantissimo dal concept del parco, ora è tutta una cosa diversa anche se restano la critica sociale e i temi filosofici/umanistici delle altre stagioni.
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma Caleb è un umano o un robot stile Doloros e co?? Non riesco a capire se l'immagine di quando era piccolo è stata scritta oppure è davvero un essere umano. Anche perchè c'è sua madre in ospedale che continua a dire chi sei.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Caleb è un umano o un robot stile Doloros e co?? Non riesco a capire se l'immagine di quando era piccolo è stata scritta oppure è davvero un essere umano. Anche perchè c'è sua madre in ospedale che continua a dire chi sei.



Su di lui c'è sicuramente qualcosa di misterioso dietro. Sicuro come la morte. 
Ancora però non so cosa pensare.

E poi...
spoiler 3x03


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non sappiamo nemmeno di chi sia la sfera di coscienza dentro il nuovo corpo di Charlotte. Potrebbe essere chiunque.
E' un predatore, da quel che dice Dolores. In rete dicono sia Teddy ma non mi convince per nulla.

Io punto sul Man in Black, William. Oppure la prima versione sadica di Dolores, "Wyatt".


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su di lui c'è sicuramente qualcosa di misterioso dietro. Sicuro come la morte.
> Ancora però non so cosa pensare.
> 
> E poi...
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh non è William a quanto pare  io comunque non ci sto capendo nulla. Ma William non era "imprigionato" da sua figlia?Bah Bernard comunque è davvero un disastro sempre in ritardo sempre un passo indietro a Dolores


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Beh non è William a quanto pare  io comunque non ci sto capendo nulla. Ma William non era "imprigionato" da sua figlia?Bah Bernard comunque è davvero un disastro sempre in ritardo sempre un passo indietro a Dolores



3x04


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per quello che ne sappiamo ora la scena a fine stagione 2, imprigionato nel "futuro", era una sua visione come quelle di questo episodio con la figlia morta.
Sarebbe bello se il suo arco narrativo finisse così... dopo aver cercato ossessivamente il centro del labirinto ora lo scopre in una stanza del manicomio.

La rivelazione che le cinque sfere erano copie della coscienza di Dolores non è male, però mi aspettavo qualcosa di più mind blowing.
In giro si leggevano teorie che mi intrigavano di più.

Bernard sì, fino ad ora un pirla. Spero si rifarà in qualche modo.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2020)

Che palla di stagione però, mi immaginavo che con Cassel e Aaron Paul potesse decollare ed invece .. ora ci manca solo "l'oracolo " ormai è una serie che sembra essere uscita dallo schema della prima e seconda stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2020)

Beh, la 3x05 è stata obiettivamente un po' una strunzata.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



.. le scene "genre" sembravano una commedia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palla di stagione però, mi immaginavo che con Cassel e Aaron Paul potesse decollare ed invece .. ora ci manca solo "l'oracolo " ormai è una serie che sembra essere uscita dallo schema della prima e seconda stagione.



Dopo questo episodio sottotono comunque mi sono fatto l'idea che...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



... Aaron Paul non esista. E' una simulazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo questo episodio sottotono comunque mi sono fatto l'idea che...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In che senso? Che è inutile? Secondo me l'idea era quella di un nuovo "Teddy".. ma non ci azzecca nulla. Per me è troppo impantanato nel ruolo che ha fatto in Breaking Bad.. sembra davvero fatto di metanfetamina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In che senso? Che è inutile? Secondo me l'idea era quella di un nuovo "Teddy".. ma non ci azzecca nulla. Per me è troppo impantanato nel ruolo che ha fatto in Breaking Bad.. sembra davvero fatto di metanfetamina





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Penso sia qualcosa generato dal Roboham... o come si chiama... per un qualche fine ultimo. Magari è un hackeraggio di Dolores per fare saltare tutto il sistema, la sua vita finta e costruita una qualche variabile che si ribellerà al sistema stesso e lo farà divergere e poi collasssare.
Un po' come ha fatto Maeve quando ha fatto la domanda della radice di-1.
Ovviamente non solo lui, molte delle scene che vediamo potrebbero essere simulazioni.

Oppure non so, è semplicemente un personaggio inutile. Mi illudo che abbia un qualche significato o una qualche importanza


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2020)

Miglior episodio questo il 6 fino ad ora in questa stagione terribile... finalmente


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2020)

Ora ci hanno pure messo dentro Matrix...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2020)

Finita la stagione, sarò lapidario, questa stagione alla fine mi ha fatto schifo.
La cosa migliore forse è la scena dopo i titoli di coda.

Ci sono state anche cose apprezzabili, obiettivamente non è tutto nero, ma di fatto per me Westworld è finito con la stagione 2.
Questa terza stagione sembrava indirizzata quasi a un altro pubblico.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2020)

Ma nessuno ha più seguito questa serie a parte Toby ed io? 

Comunque boh.. questa stagione mi è sembrata a tratti Matrix, a tratti Io robot , a tratti black mirror. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il personaggio che ha più deluso più di tutti è senza dubbio Benard dai... sembrava che dovesse essere il personaggio chiave o comunque avere un ruolo importante insieme a Dolores e Maeve, ed invece è stato chiaramente un personaggio INUTILE. Non ho davvero parole, per tutta la ottava stagione corre da destra a sinistra col suo maggiordomo per concludere NULLA. Spero vivamente che sia stata una scelta per mettere al centro del progetto della quarta stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha più seguito questa serie a parte Toby ed io?
> 
> Comunque boh.. questa stagione mi è sembrata a tratti Matrix, a tratti Io robot , a tratti black mirror.
> 
> ...



Mi aspettavo grandi cose da Bernard dopo la stagione 2, soprattutto dopo l'ultima scena con Ford... e invece in questa stagione è stato davvero insignificante.

Comunque quanto manca Ford in questa serie... mannaggia al budget di Anthony Hopkins...


----------

